# Hammerite Rust Remover Gel - A Product Review



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Andy 
it was very infomative and well written 
with some good pictures

now to the question ..lol
I read on there homepage it shuold bee mixed 1:10 with water is that right
or did I as usual misunderstod something 

Dennis


----------



## Brit

Hi Dennis, It says nothing about diluting it with water on the container. If you added 10 parts water to every 1 part gel, you wouldn't have a gel anymore and it certainly wouldn't stick to vertical surfaces like they claim. No, you use it as it comes out of the container.


----------



## Bertha

Thank you so much for this review! I will try this product without a doubt. It looks like it worked well on the brass or is that something magical you did?


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't see USA listed on their website. Does anyone know if it is available here in the states? If it is not available in the good ol' US of A, what would be a comparable alternative?


----------



## Brit

Hi Bertha, No I didn't use it on the brase split nuts and medallion. For that I just used a household brass cleaner. The medallion is still not completely clean and I've spent about 2 hours on it so far. Of course it would be easier if I dared to remove it, but I'm not repared to risk braking it so I'll just keep working at it until all the crud is removed. I suppose a few hours cleaning is nothing when you think that it has been building up for the last 100 year or so.


----------



## Brit

Hi DIYaholic, In the US you have a product called Evapo-Rust and many people rave about it when it comes to removing rust. Here is a link to their website. http://www.evaporust.com/


----------



## Bertha

It's so gorgeous and I applaud you for letting it shine. Like you, I'd never pry a pin or medallion. It is really a pleasure to admire and I really appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## gko

Great review. I really like it when you explain things in detail and even give warnings about potential problems. The pictures add to the review. A picture is worth a thousand words. Maybe a closeup before and after would reveal more details. Looking forward to more reviews. Hope we can get here in the states.

Grant


----------



## Brit

Thanks Grant. Here's a before and after closeup for you.


















Hope that helps.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

the close up deffently makes an effektive advertiser for it with the rest of the rewiew .. lol
but you already got me convinst with your last restore blog Andy 

I will try if we can get it here in Denmark but I am ordre something ells from both Germany
and england in the next few days I will see if they will send it with the rest but mostly they ain´t
willing to sent liqvid stuff with the postsystem :-( ... well we will see

take care
Dennis


----------



## Ken90712

Great review!


----------



## Brit

Thanks Ken.


----------



## mafe

Thank you for the review and the tutorilal, as you know I fave seven saws haning in the workshop waiting for my love, so I think I will try this product if I can get it in Denmark.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Mads - You're very welcome, I hope it helps. I can't wait to see your saws. I hope you post lots of pictures, especially the ones that have been in the same family for three generations.


----------



## JJOIII

It sounds like a naval jelly. I have used naval jelly with similar application and results.

Is naval jelly safe to use when restoring metals? Will it harm the metal being treated?

Just wondering, as I have not noticed anything on my clean-up projects.


----------



## Brit

Yes naval jelly is safe to use when restoring metal. I've never used it personally, but others have. I'm on my second tub of Hammerite now and I wouldn't change a word of this review. It does the job well.


----------



## fumehappy

Brit,
How have the saws been holding up, any sign of re-rusting?
Also, has anyone had luck getting the hammerite gel in the US of A?
Thanks!
~Fume Happy


----------



## Brit

Unlikely they will see any rust while they're in my possession. I check all my tools frequently and either wipe them with oil or wax them after use.


----------

